# A Restored Gruen 370 Curvex "precision" From 1950



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've coveted a Gruen Curvex for some time so, when I sold a 25-year old guitar for considerably more than I thought I'd get for it, of course it all went to my head... This 1950 Curvex has been fully restored by a professional watchmaker in Germany. The movement, case and dial are in immaculate condition - and the domed glass is something else. So far, keeping time to the second.


----------



## skoony (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice.

regards

mike


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Absolutely sublime - a rare and lovey thing indeed

Well done


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice i like gruen watches and have a few .all the best woody77


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Really beautiful, Will. Amazing dial and...do you know the source for that strap? It's lovely. :buba:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The (real leather) strap is mock-croc on the outside and plain brown on the inside - and is marked "Stylo". I like it very much and think it suits the dial perfectly.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That really is stunning, what sort of size is the case? I'm green with envy, nice find !


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think you'd find a nicer one. I hope that's the watchmakers pics and that you haven't taken it apart already Will !!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Stinch said:


> I don't think you'd find a nicer one. I hope that's the watchmakers pics and that you haven't taken it apart already Will !!


lol you know you have a problem when you get a new watch and immediately pull it apart 

very nice and the distressed strap suits it well.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The watchmaker's pics indeed! The case back, at the corner of the lugs and excluding the curve, lugs and crown, is 22mm x 30mm. What also fascinates me about the Curvex - which Gruen pioneered - is the way a moderately curved movement is made to look more curved by its incorporation into the case. This diagram shows the way:










You can't tell from the pics in the first post, but the crystal is hugely domed to magnify the dial and add to the illusion - the total watch thickness at the mid-point is 11mm. It fits the wrist beatifully.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Nice indeed, the Curvex is/was a masterpiece of superb design, the fully curved version that was earlier I think inspired this one! I'd be delighted to have either, although I understand the earlier one was almost non-serviceable except by really interested watchmakers, too complex for many!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Mel - yes, the earliest Curvexes were - I think - designed and produced in the 1930s or '40s. Other makes followed up the idea - I have a nice Hampden from the 1940s which curves in the same way.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a classic time piece. You must enjoy wearing it. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks really nice!


----------



## B3NVL (May 12, 2013)

Wow, the mechanism photo is pretty cool!


----------

